# Mad Max



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi Guys.

Here are two of my Aoshima 1/24 Mad Max Interceptor kits.

The first Pics are from "Mad Max" and feature the "Black on Black" V-8 inteceptor as it appeared in the first Film,slightly weathered.
Custom Max Figure, Front Spoiler, Black on Black paintjob




























These Pics are of the Last of the V-8 Interceptors from Mad Max 2, Better know here in the states as "The Road Warrior"

Scratch built interior detailing (roll bar, supplies)
Max Figure
Custom Base















































A very fun Build on Both!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

One More.....


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Awesome work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

damn cool


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

What??!?!?!

No love for Max's Ride around here?


----------



## TrainClown (Sep 4, 2004)

Great job on the whole project. What's next, Bruce Spence and his Gyro-copter? 

I just have one criticism, though. You should take more care when taking the photos. Stage it better by using a background that doesn't detract from such a fine model, like even a brown blanket draped over a chair. Also light it better so the details are not lost in the shadows.

I like to take my models outside into the sunshine and get some real sunlight washing over it. That's a trick that can really make your photos pop. Perhaps you can find a suitable background outside someplace. model in foreground, natural background, sunlight streaming over all. 

Like this.










Such a fine job on the model building, You should plan your photos just as carefully.

TC :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

TrainClown said:


> Great job on the whole project. What's next, Bruce Spence and his Gyro-copter?
> 
> I just have one criticism, though. You should take more care when taking the photos. Stage it better by using a background that doesn't detract from such a fine model, like even a brown blanket draped over a chair. Also light it better so the details are not lost in the shadows.
> 
> ...


 
Your Right Mate!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

They look realy sweet. :thumbsup:

I've got the Mad Max 2 version from aoshima with the metal Kelpie stashed in the pile but still haven't worked up the courage to do it... yet My last attempt a a vehical was BA's van from the A Team... didn't quite turn out as planned

One question though...(He sheepishly asked) How did you get the windscreen to have the clean bits where the wipers go??

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> What??!?!?!
> 
> No love for Max's Ride around here?


Not quite true. I remember getting to know the local picture theatre manager very well with the number of times I saw the second one. Even now I still watch it more than 1 or 3...:tongue:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

AJ-1701 said:


> They look realy sweet. :thumbsup:
> 
> I've got the Mad Max 2 version from aoshima with the metal Kelpie stashed in the pile but still haven't worked up the courage to do it... yet My last attempt a a vehical was BA's van from the A Team... didn't quite turn out as planned
> 
> ...


Hi Alec!

I just masked off the windsheild where I thought the wipers would wipe, and Splattered the Bull Run dust on it!!


----------

